# How to sell cherry shrimp



## bert (Sep 21, 2007)

A few months back i bought 12 cherry shrimp, now i have around 100 of varying sizes.
I want to sell them, and was wondering about how to do it. My idea is to set up a tank with a sponge filter and a tiny bit of java moss, where i will put around 30 smaller shrimp. When people cmoe to pick them up, i will take them out of this tank, and replenish it with shrimp from my main tank. What is the best container to use for the shrimp in transit, fish bags, or in chinese food containers?(i dont want to mail out as i don't have easy access to the mail box).

Also, what is the best size to sell them at?


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

Juvies or younger will work best but if it's only local, then older shrimp can be done as well. Unless that person plans on putting them in a water that is completely different from yours. 
Using ziplock bags will work just fine if you don't plan on shipping. Fish bags work just as well, if not better. 

There are many "shrimp traps" you can make from regular household items. You should look into them so you won't have to set up a new tank just for shrimp that are for sale.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i got 15 rcs a week ago and 2 are already berried so i know i will be in berts position soon. anybody got more info on the shrimp trap idea?


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

Just check out the minnow traps that you see at bait shops etc. Essentially a drum with a cone on one (or both) end pointing in. Bait inside and wait.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

you can go to planet inverts to see the diy shrimp trap plans. always find them easy enough to net without the trap.

you can put the shrimp in a bag with water if only moving them for a hour or 2, if there gonna be in a bag for hours kordon breather bags are the best. i have shipped about 100 shrimp in the past month and used kordon bags wih no doa's yet.


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

I had 30 shrimp shipped to me in a large fish bag before. No DOAs and all are alive and kicking to this day.  Breather bags are really nice but it isn't always required.


----------

